# Lets see your Versa!



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Heres mine- 2007 Versa SL 6 speed. 



















My plans are (when the warranty is gone)

Aem cai or Fujita cai
tanabe axle back exhaust (maybe)
DC sports front strut bar


----------



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

looks nice, they remind me of a smaller quest. 
i still want one really badly so i can turbo it.


----------



## billjitsu (Feb 8, 2006)

*nice!*

Looks pretty nice. I'll be in the market for a new car in the next year or so, and this is one I'm looking at. I also like the Mazda 3 hatch, which is close to the same price as the Versa.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Ill say i love the car, lots of room, easy to drive, smooth gearbox, 6 speed , and great gas milage. Its the perfect daily driver for my SE-R build up. Plus the ladies love a/c and not hearing "we gotta take the long way to avoid the bumpy streets"


----------



## Scodiddly (Nov 19, 2007)

2008 Versa S, base model in every way except the floor mats and the power locks:









Very nice car, won the competition on internal space, gas mileage, etc.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

looks good. i like that color too.
any future mods in mind?
or just reliable dd?


----------



## Scodiddly (Nov 19, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> looks good. i like that color too.
> any future mods in mind?
> or just reliable dd?


My other car is a bicycle, so nothing bizarre will be done to this puppy. A couple tweaks, a stereo with an iPod jack, that's about it.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

2007 with a 6 speed manny in her plains are to darking the windows some better looking rims and darkin the front and tail lights just a little and mabe make it a little lower better the audio in it a little when its done it will have four 10inch kicker comp sub`s 2 amps its just goin to look like a wet dream


----------

